# Why are FOX news ratings so high?



## nat4900 (Apr 18, 2015)

Reading some of the other threads on here, the issue that FOX news dominates the ratings wars often comes up.......A recent survey finds that right wingers, in general, do NOT trust any other news source BUT Fox.

On the surface, right wingers will "conclude" that since Fox ranks so high, it must be "good" and "trustworthy.".................But is this really the conclusion that should be readily accepted?

Now, I'm sure that right wingers on here will quickly respond that any criticism of Fox's high ratings is based on envy...or liberal spin and biases.

However, for the more open-minded fellow posters, a simple explanation may make sense.

Let's say that the entire rating system was comprised of 10 people; 4 of whom are conservatives and the other 6 span the political spectrum from liberal to independent.....

Now, the 4 conservative faithfully and unwaveringly watch Fox giving that cable network 40% ratings......while the other six watch...CNN, MSNBC, NBC, CBS, PBS, Al-Jazeera-America, Russia-Today, ABC and several other Internet-based news sources (especially for the younger generation).......

It should not be too difficult to then conclude that no other competitor to Fox would even remotely come close to that network's 40% rating.

Yet, the question remains: Is this dominance by Fox in the ratings' war a good or bad thing for the conservative movement, ideology and growth ?


----------



## SwimExpert (Apr 18, 2015)

Maybe it's the same reason Jerry Springer gets such high ratings.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 18, 2015)

Who gives a fuck? You lefties just can't stand success can you....

Get over it


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2015)

*Why are FOX news ratings so high?*

*It's on in every retirement home...*


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Who gives a fuck? You lefties just can't stand success can you....
> 
> Get over it


Shut up...If you didn't give a fuck you'd not be posting...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> Maybe it's the same reason Jerry Springer gets such high ratings.


Viewers are  bored suckers...


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 18, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Reading some of the other threads on here, the issue that FOX news dominates the ratings wars often comes up.......A recent survey finds that right wingers, in general, do NOT trust any other news source BUT Fox.
> 
> On the surface, right wingers will "conclude" that since Fox ranks so high, it must be "good" and "trustworthy.".................But is this really the conclusion that should be readily accepted?
> 
> ...



Since Fox has gained prominence, Repubs have lost the popular vote in 5 out of the last 6 presidential elections. I think it's an echo chamber that blinds them to any idea other than what Fox suggests.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it's the same reason Jerry Springer gets such high ratings.
> ...



I have been reading about  "FOX NEWS"  on messageboards for years.  -----
   what is the obsession all about?    -------


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 18, 2015)

Fox actually has good accurate reporting.

MSNBC spouts Liberal talking points. That's why _their _ratings are tanking.

Get over the fact that a whole lot of people think the Liberals' garbage isn't worth listening to.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Apr 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> *Why are FOX news ratings so high?*
> 
> *It's on in every retirement home...*


The reactionaries have no other channel to watch for their daily propaganda.  Draws them like flies to wet cow shit.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 18, 2015)

"Why are FOX news ratings so high?"

Fox does a good job of providing entertainment to Fox Cult members, like any good entertainment entity.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > *Why are FOX news ratings so high?*
> ...


Incite viewers so they can cover the riot...


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...




The obsession is that the left can't stand anyone opposing their agenda.....and Fox cable news actually has real conservatives on their shows and they are allowed to explain their views and opinions....they also have as many left wingers on to express their views and opinions, but the left can't have anyone who disagrees with them have an outlet to speak....

That is also why you find conservative speakers being kept off college campuses....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 18, 2015)

Fox is truthful in only 18% of their stories. Wing nuts know this and yet they keep going back for more. 

Fox is not a news network.  Legally, they are an "entertainment" network. The wingnuts know that too. 

Fox's ratings are not nearly as high as the wingnuts believe. They look ONLY at cable ratings and think that represents the entire population. 

The funniest part of the whole Fox scam is that the very people who say they hate Muslims get their news from one. And they know that too.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I don't watch any..If I need a biased story there are plenty around...


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 18, 2015)

Funny....leftists could watch their news channels as much as they want and easily beat fox....perhaps Fox is so successful because they provide something to all viewers.......since Fox beats the other networks easily.....it isn't even close...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Even secular colleges? What did they do wrong?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Fox actually has good accurate reporting.
> 
> MSNBC spouts Liberal talking points. That's why _their _ratings are tanking.
> 
> Get over the fact that a whole lot of people think the Liberals' garbage isn't worth listening to.



when I was a kid-----long ago----it was the NEW YORK DAILY NEWS---
that was the object of mockery------a kind of conservative ----written for
persons with a fifth grade reading level-----tabloid.     But even so ----it did
not excite people so much as  "fox news"  as an object of mockery.   
so things moved from  "where did you get that from...the daily news"?   
to------"you are a fox news idiot..."--------reader's digest was also an object of
of mockery    "where did you learn that ----from the reader's digest...????


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Funny....leftists could watch their news channels as much as they want and easily beat fox....perhaps Fox is so successful because they provide something to all viewers.......since Fox beats the other networks easily.....it isn't even close...


Well you guys love your Muslim owned media...You must be Muslim sympathizers...


----------



## peach174 (Apr 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> *Why are FOX news ratings so high?*
> 
> *It's on in every retirement home...*




*REALLY!!*

There are over 40 million seniors and that was back in 2010 and 2.5 million Fox viewers.
Does not compute.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > *Why are FOX news ratings so high?*
> ...


Which formula did you use?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 18, 2015)

The obsession by the left is borderline certifiable


----------



## blastoff (Apr 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> *Why are FOX news ratings so high?*
> 
> *It's on in every retirement home...*



Which plays into the phony lefty narrative that only old farts watch Fox, a position that gets blown totally out of the water by their ratings dominance of the all important 25-54 demographic.  

Nobody has a gun to their head when they exercise their pro choice viewing selections, and that IMO is why the lefty idiots get their undies in a bunch over Fox.


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 18, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Reading some of the other threads on here, the issue that FOX news dominates the ratings wars often comes up.......A recent survey finds that right wingers, in general, do NOT trust any other news source BUT Fox.
> 
> On the surface, right wingers will "conclude" that since Fox ranks so high, it must be "good" and "trustworthy.".................But is this really the conclusion that should be readily accepted?
> 
> ...



I don't watch FoxNews, nor do I watch any of the other brands of network news, I tend to go to several web sites, liberal and conservative, and form my opinion from there? 

I really don't care why or who watches any of these news shows. If a person wants to watch them, more power to them, the nice thing about living in a free country.

As far as which one is better? Who even gives a shit besides you left wingnuts, your obsession over one network is amusing.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The obsession by the left is borderline certifiable


Certifiably unable to watch anything but news reporting that does not take sides...


----------



## peach174 (Apr 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



The 2010 census and Nielsen


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2015)

blastoff said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > *Why are FOX news ratings so high?*
> ...


Every one I have been in has _The Price is Right_....on....I just like to jerk seniors chains......Most of the really elderly that I know don't watch it...


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> when I was a kid-----long ago----it was the NEW YORK DAILY NEWS---
> that was the object of mockery------a kind of conservative ----written for
> persons with a fifth grade reading level-----tabloid.     But even so ----it did
> not excite people so much as  "fox news"  as an object of mockery.
> ...


Conservatives can't account for FOXs' success, many others do watch and I suspect liberals too. People are sick of the lopsided arrogant teaching down to us "news" casting so common on the other channels.

It isn't that FOX is so great, it's just that the others suck so badly. At least with FOX you can hear more than a singular perspective.


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 18, 2015)

Face it, the Libs are just upset that so many people reject Liberal talking points masquerading as news. That's why the Libs always try to scream "Fox isn't a source". But ask the Libs to point out examples of inaccurate reporting by Fox (with links) and the Libs suddenly disappear.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2015)

I have 2 more years until I get senior status....but Ii refuse to acknowledge it..


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > when I was a kid-----long ago----it was the NEW YORK DAILY NEWS---
> ...


The other outlet's do it also.It's merely a demographic success than others...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Surely there are more seniors 15 years after the census you used...


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 18, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Reading some of the other threads on here, the issue that FOX news dominates the ratings wars often comes up.......A recent survey finds that right wingers, in general, do NOT trust any other news source BUT Fox.
> 
> On the surface, right wingers will "conclude" that since Fox ranks so high, it must be "good" and "trustworthy.".................But is this really the conclusion that should be readily accepted?
> 
> ...


Fox reinforces the Conservative ideology.  It does not challenge it.  Conservatives find it more comforting to be told that what they believe is right.  

Why are ratings so important?  Does a high rating mean high quality journalism?  Does popularity indicate quality in all things?  If that were so, we could then conclude that the music of Lady Gaga is of higher quality than the music of Mozart based on record sales.


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Funny....leftists could watch their news channels as much as they want and easily beat fox....perhaps Fox is so successful because they provide something to all viewers.......since Fox beats the other networks easily.....it isn't even close...



Once again, you miss the point of the O/P .......*IF* all the non-right-wing "channels'" ratings were to be combined, they would beat Fox.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 18, 2015)

I am a republican and I think Fox is lopsided trash but far more entertaining than the other news stations. ESPN is close.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Which is why I said there are over 40 million and gave the year.


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Why are ratings so important? Does a high rating mean high quality journalism? Does popularity indicate quality in all things? If that were so, we could then conclude that the music of Lady Gaga is of higher quality than the music of Mozart based on record sales.




WELL, Well stated......


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> I am a republican and I think Fox is lopsided trash but far more entertaining than the other news stations. ESPN is close.



I am a democrat and never watch Fox.   ------I do CNN and BBC----it kinda automatically shows up--------what channel is  Fox


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


then you have to use which mathematical algorythem to see if your statement is true?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Why are ratings so important? Does a high rating mean high quality journalism? Does popularity indicate quality in all things? If that were so, we could then conclude that the music of Lady Gaga is of higher quality than the music of Mozart based on record sales.
> ...



high ratings signify the best station upon which to place a pizza advertisement


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a republican and I think Fox is lopsided trash but far more entertaining than the other news stations. ESPN is close.
> ...


Each cable system is different, but it is normally bunched with other news stations..Fox is one click away from CNN..


----------



## Siete (Apr 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Indeed.

Why do you think Fox employs hot chicks and short dresses ... #1 with horny old RW farts lookin' for some leg.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



It's your statement that wasn't true.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 18, 2015)

Fox has high ratings because people watch.   People watch because on Fox both sides are given time to make their case.

the problem that dems and libs have with Fox is that when both sides are given equal time, the dems and libs always lose.   They lose because their rhetoric is not based on logic and fact, it is based on emotion and feelings, not reality.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



And prepper supplies.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 18, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Reading some of the other threads on here, the issue that FOX news dominates the ratings wars often comes up.......A recent survey finds that right wingers, in general, do NOT trust any other news source BUT Fox.
> ...


 Yea and ignorant liberals go to the streets, protest while not going to the voting booth as we seen in 2014


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Face it, the Libs are just upset that so many people reject Liberal talking points masquerading as news. That's why the Libs always try to scream "Fox isn't a source". But ask the Libs to point out examples of inaccurate reporting by Fox (with links) and the Libs suddenly disappear.



Well, not really true.......

Pundifact found Fox News to have only told the truth 18 percent (15 of 83) of the time for the statements they checked.  And even of that 18 percent, only 8 percent of what they said was completely “True.”  The other 10 percent was rated as “Mostly True.”

A staggering 60 percent (50 of 83) comments were found to be either “Mostly False,” “False,” or “Pants on Fire.”

The other 22 percent were rated “Half True.”

Essentially well over half of what Punditfact has fact-checked on Fox News has been a lie and only 18 percent has been deemed factual.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 18, 2015)

Siete said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


 

and MSNBC has lesbians and angry old farts.  Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Siete (Apr 18, 2015)

Redfish said:


> Fox has high ratings because people watch.   People watch because on Fox both sides are given time to make their case.
> 
> the problem that dems and libs have with Fox is that when both sides are given equal time, the dems and libs always lose.   They lose because their rhetoric is not based on logic and fact, it is based on emotion and feelings, not reality.



OLD die hard RW'sFox make Fox #1 ...
 News's viewership is aging out of that key demographic, even as the overall median age of cable news viewers remains high: the median ages for the three cable networks in May were 62.5 (MSNBC), 62.8 (CNN), and 68.8 (Fox News).   ...

Geritol Deadfish ?

LMAO


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 18, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Yea and ignorant liberals go to the streets, protest while not going to the voting booth as we seen in 2014




Well, we were relying on dead people and illegal aliens to pick up the slack in 2014.......Never again  (LOL)


----------



## Redfish (Apr 18, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Face it, the Libs are just upset that so many people reject Liberal talking points masquerading as news. That's why the Libs always try to scream "Fox isn't a source". But ask the Libs to point out examples of inaccurate reporting by Fox (with links) and the Libs suddenly disappear.
> ...


 

bullshit,   which Fox programs were subjects of that study?  who did the study?   what were the motives of those doing the study? 

pay me to do a study and I will give you any answer that you want.    figures don't lie, but liars figure.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 18, 2015)

Siete said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Fox has high ratings because people watch.   People watch because on Fox both sides are given time to make their case.
> ...


 
link?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...



yeah----stuff like that------pizza and sneakers


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 18, 2015)

*The Fox News audience skews more ideological than that of its two main competitors.* Fully, 60% of Fox News viewers describe themselves as conservative, compared with 23% who say they are moderate and 10% who are liberal, according to a 2012 survey by the Pew Research Center.

By contrast, the ideological makeup of CNN viewers (32% conservative, 30% moderate, 30% liberal) and MSNBC viewers (32% conservative, 23% moderate, 36% liberal) is far more mixed.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 18, 2015)

A better question...why are MSNBC's ratings so low? 

That's easy, they pander to loons like the OP and supply them with BS talking points. Nobody with an IQ if room temp buys into that BS


----------



## Siete (Apr 18, 2015)

Redfish said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




your breath and a pair of dirty socks ...

link ^^^^^^^

then there's this

http://www.thewire.com/business/2014/05/fox-newss-old-viewership-is-getting-even-

Oreally has the 71 year olds in his bed pan ..

LMAO
older/371792/


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2015)

Redfish said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


And the unemployed....no, they would be watching Dr.Oz....


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 18, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Face it, the Libs are just upset that so many people reject Liberal talking points masquerading as news. That's why the Libs always try to scream "Fox isn't a source". But ask the Libs to point out examples of inaccurate reporting by Fox (with links) and the Libs suddenly disappear.
> ...



Did you know that 99% of statistics you find on the internet are true.

Citation: RANDOMFUCKINGFACTS


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

this thread should be closed-----it is boring to the point of nausea


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 18, 2015)

Nat

Gee, polls are nice, but they don't explain why so many people watch Fox news.

Now back up your position. Post instances where Fox News has lied (and not issued a retraction for honest mistakes) WITH LINKS.

I'll show you mine if you'll show me yours.
PolitiFact Bias PunditFact gives Tucker Carlson biased fact check

PunditFact lies again Human Events


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Reading some of the other threads on here, the issue that FOX news dominates the ratings wars often comes up.......A recent survey finds that right wingers, in general, do NOT trust any other news source BUT Fox.
> 
> On the surface, right wingers will "conclude" that since Fox ranks so high, it must be "good" and "trustworthy.".................But is this really the conclusion that should be readily accepted?
> 
> ...



Ideology has nothing to do with it because ideology is not what sells.  That's just the tool to get into the viewer's mind.  What sells, and what Fox Noise sells, is *emotion*.  Particularly, Fear.  It's a long-established known known that fear and loathing and gossip and conspiracy and sensationalism are a gold mine in pseudojournalism -- by which I mean "journalism" outlets that are dedicated not to informing its audience but rather to enriching themselves.

Straight news does not sell and never has.  It's not a marketable commodity.  *Emotion *is.

Nobody knows this LCD goldmine better than Rupert Murdoch, who built his media empire on the cheap gossip rags we see at the stupormarket checkout line.  Fox Noise continued the model --- it's basically not a news channel except as window dressing and filler.  What it is is a _gossip _channel, using politician-celebrities instead of media/movie-celebrities.  Its moneymaking content is all about conspiracies and fears and tensions and conflicts.  It's always about people, not about policies, and any time an abstract idea like a policy is introduced it is immediately personalized. Because only when you personalize can you polarize, and polarization draws fans like a sports event.  Because you can't get emotional about abstract ideas, but you can very much get emotional about the evil monster behind it.

So as soon as that abstract is personalized and polarized, onto the screen comes the face of Emmanuel Goldstein, in whatever form applies, along with suggestive chyrons running along the bottom planting seeds of further fears without ever making a point, presented by either buxom bimbos in short skirts or old guys pounding the table -- ALL of which is specifically engineered to incite an emotional *dependence* (which means staying tuned, which means viewer loyalty, euphemized as "trust") so that the box has a vulnerable waiting and willing maw into which it can pour advertising and charge the advertiser top dollar.

That is after all the one and only purpose and significance of broadcast ratings: to measure how much a commercial costs.  Because obviously if you can deliver more eyeballs, you can charge more money.

It's really not that complicated.  I wish the audience would stop watching the dancing puppets once in a while and look up to see who's pulling the strings and why.  Do a Dorothy and pull back the curtain.  It's revealing.


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 18, 2015)

Redfish said:


> bullshit, which Fox programs were subjects of that study? who did the study? what were the motives of those doing the study?



A PublicMind survey out of Fairleigh Dickinson University found that “people who said they consumed no news” fared better on a current events questionnaire than people who had been using Fox News to find out what was going on in the world. Let that sink in for a moment. People who categorically don’t watch the news know more than people who watch a network whose primary function is ostensibly to relay the news.

Adding insult to injury, it was the only network that ranked below “blind ignorance” the survey. (By the way, the most informed audience was that of NPR.)


----------



## Siete (Apr 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> this thread should be closed-----it is boring to the point of nausea




so go puke ...


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

Siete said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > this thread should be closed-----it is boring to the point of nausea
> ...



I hate to puke------I have tricks to avoid it------deep breaths and ---mind over
matter techniques


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Apr 18, 2015)

If your only talent in life is to talk shit and gossip, working for Fox News is a dream come true​


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 18, 2015)

The OP must have been watching Fox and they gave him a butt hurt


----------



## Siete (Apr 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...




the old farts are too old to work and are home watching Fox ..

Not only are Fox News viewers old, they're almost all white. Rich points out that only 1.1 per cent of Fox News viewers are black. That's a far lower number than other news networks.

MSNCB has a 25 per cent black audience and CNN has 14 per cent black audience.

Rich quips that conservative candidate Mitt Romney got more black voters at 2 per cent than Fox did at 1.1 per cent ...



Read more: The average age of Fox News viewers is 68 and a majority of them are politically conservative and white Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## boedicca (Apr 18, 2015)

Fox News ratings are high because there are plenty of people who are smart enough to see through the veil of the lying leftwing MSM, and prefer to get their information from a more reliable source.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> Maybe it's the same reason Jerry Springer gets such high ratings.



Exactly.  And pedophila stings, and fake wrestling, and naked people walking around on an island.  See the pattern.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

I am getting REALLY EXCITED over   *****FOX NEWS***** ------it must be
a terrific thing -----to engender so much  RAW EMOTION


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Fox News ratings are high because there are plenty of people who are smart enough to see through the veil of the lying leftwing MSM, and prefer to get their information from a more reliable source.



Fox Noise has nothing to do with "information".  Television itself has little to do with "information".

"Information" doesn't sell.  It never has.

"Nobody ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American public".


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Fox News ratings are high because there are plenty of people who are smart enough to see through the veil of the lying leftwing MSM, and prefer to get their information from a more reliable source.
> ...



I like information----but prefer to get it by reading.     I do not have
the ATTENTION span necessary to sit thru dull narratives


----------



## Lakhota (Apr 18, 2015)

> *Why are FOX news ratings so high?*



Because the NaziCon mushrooms need their daily dose of Slanted Halfwit Ideology Transmissions (S.H.I.T.). So each mushroom is fed 40 pounds of S.H.I.T. per day to match its IQ.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




Fox does invite people from the left to appear on their network, but they do not allow them the time to complete a sentence. It's always a confrontational discussion with multiple right wingers who are allowed, or even encouraged to interrupt the one liberal.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Reading some of the other threads on here, the issue that FOX news dominates the ratings wars often comes up.......A recent survey finds that right wingers, in general, do NOT trust any other news source BUT Fox.
> ...




Exactly.  Bruce Springstein sold a lot of records but we can all trot out a dozen better voices using better material that didn't sell squat, so this all depends on what your definition of "success" is.  If the definition is to milk the gullible public into handing the channel an advertising cash cow, Fox Noise is a "success".  If the definition is to provide news --- not so much.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


And the redundancy is maddening..


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Fox actually has good accurate reporting.
> ...




The Reader's Digest has become much more bipartisan and accurate while Fox really has become a joke. Its not funny though. Murdoch and Al-Waleed set out to dupe Americans and, to some extent, they have succeeded.

The good news is that fewer and fewer places, restaurants, waiting rooms and the like, have it on.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 18, 2015)

FOX News has high ratings because they have quality reporters who do good solid journalism.Let me be clear when I say reporters I mean just that people like Chris Wallace, Bret Bair James Rosen, Carl Cameron, Ed Henry, Jennifer Griffen.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



-- which further boils the whole stewpot of conflict on which it thrives.  Their leftist-lite guests they let through the cracks serve a useful purpose, presenting a foil (a wafer-thin aluminum foil) through which the Sean Hannitys can poke pointed sticks.  All of that generates conflict, with the audience's favorite team inevitably winning, which is what draws and keeps viewers.  In that sense it's no different that WWE.  They just dress differently .


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 18, 2015)

Of course it might be this also....who would you rather look at?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> FOX News has high ratings because they have quality reporters who do good solid journalism.Let me be clear when I say reporters I mean just that people like Chris Wallace, Bret Bair James Rosen, Carl Cameron, Ed Henry, Jennifer Griffen.



You're referring there to the actual news segments.  That's not what sells.  Prime time is what sells, and that is devoted to commentary.

And you left out Shepard Smith.  Any particular reason?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I will get in touch with Fox and suggest that the "interrupters"  be replaced with
pit bulls


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Face it, the Libs are just upset that so many people reject Liberal talking points masquerading as news. That's why the Libs always try to scream "Fox isn't a source". But ask the Libs to point out examples of inaccurate reporting by Fox (with links) and the Libs suddenly disappear.



Obiwan

*Punditfact, a branch of Politifact, has put together profiles for CNN, MSNBC and Fox News detailing just how honest each of these networks are. And while it’s obviously not a completely comprehensive profile (it would be nearly impossible to fact check every single thing said on each network) it’s a decent measure of the honesty of each. And what do you know, Pundifact found Fox News to have only told the truth 18 percent (15 of 83) of the time for the statements they checked. And even of that 18 percent, only 8 percent of what they said was completely “True.” The other 10 percent was rated as “Mostly True.” A staggering 60 percent (50 of 83) comments were found to be either “Mostly False,” “False,” or “Pants on Fire.”*


*Statements made on FOX

Click on the ruling to see all of the statements made on FOX.

*

*True14 (10%) (14) *
*Mostly True15 (11%) (15) *
*Half True25 (18%) (25) *
*Mostly False29 (21%) (29) *
*False40 (29%) (40) *
*Pants on Fire13 (10%)(13) *


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Reading some of the other threads on here, the issue that FOX news dominates the ratings wars often comes up.......A recent survey finds that right wingers, in general, do NOT trust any other news source BUT Fox.
> 
> On the surface, right wingers will "conclude" that since Fox ranks so high, it must be "good" and "trustworthy.".................But is this really the conclusion that should be readily accepted?
> 
> ...


nat4900 wtf?

you put so much thought into such an idiotic argument it is a wonder you are allowed free access to the open internet.

*THIS IS CABLE TV NEWS!*

The general downward trend in traditional viewership of the cable news networks in recent years has contributed to some record or lowest-in-year performances -- which, of course, each network's rivals were more than happy to point out. Fox News Dominates Cable News Ratings In 2014 MSNBC Tumbles
​*Even cable tv programs rarely go much over 2million viewers*. No one is watching cable tv news programs.


----------



## Rozman (Apr 18, 2015)

Libs hate FOX news....
And they also hate MSNBC....LOL


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Of course it might be this also....who would you rather look at?




Excellent point on the superficial content.  The gullible are discouraged from considering: which of those images is more _real_?  

This goes along with the garish set colours and the graphics that go :::::whoosh:::::, all of which are equally irrelevant to information and engineered in as emotional bait.


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2015)

*The future?*  "MSNBC continues to attract the most diverse audience in cable news, ranking No. 1 among cable news networks in Hispanic viewers 25-54 during weekday primetime. Among African-Americans, MSNBC says it draws twice as many viewers as CNN and more than seven times as many than Fox News."

Fox News Dominates Cable News Ratings In 2014 MSNBC Tumbles


----------



## PredFan (Apr 18, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Reading some of the other threads on here, the issue that FOX news dominates the ratings wars often comes up.......A recent survey finds that right wingers, in general, do NOT trust any other news source BUT Fox.
> 
> On the surface, right wingers will "conclude" that since Fox ranks so high, it must be "good" and "trustworthy.".................But is this really the conclusion that should be readily accepted?
> 
> ...



Are you REALLY interested? I have the answer for you but don't waste my time. If you just want to bash FOX well, we are all bored with that nonsense already.


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2015)

Rozman said:


> Libs hate FOX news....
> And they also hate MSNBC....LOL
> 
> View attachment 39921


any true liberal would


----------



## Rozman (Apr 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Of course it might be this also....who would you rather look at?



Hey look it's Pajama boy....


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2015)

PredFan said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Reading some of the other threads on here, the issue that FOX news dominates the ratings wars often comes up.......A recent survey finds that right wingers, in general, do NOT trust any other news source BUT Fox.
> ...



bored? its a social and psychological phenomena. How could a few million people demand to be spoon fed so much misinformation on a daily basis


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 18, 2015)

Watch Murdoch instruct his staff how to lie on the air. 

Used to be that no foreign entity could own US media and no corporation could won more than one. Murdoch and his money changed that. In this documentary, you get to see him buy the president of the FCC, Michael Powell (son of Colin).


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > FOX News has high ratings because they have quality reporters who do good solid journalism.Let me be clear when I say reporters I mean just that people like Chris Wallace, Bret Bair James Rosen, Carl Cameron, Ed Henry, Jennifer Griffen.
> ...


No real reason I felt I had made my point besides Smith I also could have listed Greta Van Ssusteren and Shannon Bream. As for prime time here the 5,6,7,8,and 9 pm shows are Special Report with Bret Bair, On the Record with Greta, O'Reilly Factor, Megyn Kellys the Kelly file, and Hannity. The only one I consider to be just truly partisan talking points is Hannity.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

Dante said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Reading some of the other threads on here, the issue that FOX news dominates the ratings wars often comes up.......A recent survey finds that right wingers, in general, do NOT trust any other news source BUT Fox.
> ...








Five Facts about Fox News​


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> *Why are FOX news ratings so high?*
> 
> *It's on in every retirement home...*



It's also on the in the most exclusive hotels and motels.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Face it, the Libs are just upset that so many people reject Liberal talking points masquerading as news. That's why the Libs always try to scream "Fox isn't a source". But ask the Libs to point out examples of inaccurate reporting by Fox (with links) and the Libs suddenly disappear.




If you haven't seen examples of inaccurate reporting by fox, you haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > *Why are FOX news ratings so high?*
> ...


Not until I change the channel...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## PredFan (Apr 18, 2015)

Dante said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...



ZZZZZZzzzzzzzz......


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 18, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > *Why are FOX news ratings so high?*
> ...





That used to be true but not anymore. 

People really are seeing that they're being lied to and businesses don't appreciate liars in their lobbies.

They will always have their core audience - the whiners who fantasize that Obama the MuslinKenyanCommieSocialistMarxistFascistYaddaYadda is coming for their guns but intelligent people are going elsewhere to get real news instead of the wacko lies.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 18, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



The Factor is my fave, but lately Bill has gone too soft in ways he didn't used to be, so I tune into Hannity, also.  I don't watch him when he has panels on, however. I don't care for programs that encourage more than one person speaking at the same time, unless briefly.

Bill, IMO, is trying too hard to please his liberal base and I feel it is _disingenuous_ ( hate that overused word )  I feel Bill is being pressured to do this, but who knows. I know that Bill has the best program for my needs and he is the most masterful of all the anchors. He packs much variety into one hour. I like his guests.

I also know that Fox News Channel has the best breaking news of the day, and that Fox Business Network also has the best breaking financial news of the day. I like hard news channels. _I trust Fox! Go Roger Ailes....you are one marketing genius._


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




Exactly. The Washington Generals served the same purpose for the Globetrotters. It was their job to lose and make the Globetrotters look good. Fox thinks of Hannity as their version of Curley Neal, but Neal actually had some talent.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 18, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Yeah and you morons have been telling us for years that FOX is going down, and that people are getting wise to them. Yet they keep kicking your asses day after day year after year, etc.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



There again, the definition of "success" -- is it to inform, or is it to milk eyeballs for the advertiser?  Clearly it's the latter, but what's kinda hard to figure out is that its targets willingly acknowledge they're being milked.  See post 82, where I and others clicked "agree" -- for apparently different reasons.  What theirs is has yet to be explained.

Having said that, Lady Qua Qua if you and I were curled up in front of Fox Noise I'm thinkin' I could get your mind off of Bull O'Reilly wid a quickness....






I know whatcha mean about "disingenuous".  For us fast typers it makes the hands slow down.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 18, 2015)

11 pages and liberals aren't obsessed?

Laughable


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> 11 pages and liberals aren't obsessed?
> 
> Laughable


Shouldn't you be working?


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Fox actually has good accurate reporting.
> 
> MSNBC spouts Liberal talking points. That's why _their _ratings are tanking.
> 
> Get over the fact that a whole lot of people think the Liberals' garbage isn't worth listening to.



Wrong. Fox had the LEAST reliable news coverage of any network. Their news is both inaccurate and misleading. Fox viewers are the least informed audience in the US. 

I have friends who watch BBC and other out of country news sources for accurate reliable reporting. 

I watch and read Canadian newspapers and TV news.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> 11 pages and liberals aren't obsessed?
> 
> Laughable



Not sure how you get 11 pages out of this site-- I have mine set to 20 posts per page and I believe that's grandfathered.

Still, it proves the point -- emotion sells.  The fact that anyone gets emotionally invested in a TV channel, of all creatures, proves it.  The endless parade of FNC ratings trotted out here every quarter as if they mean something in that emotional investment just further underscores it.  There cannot be that many posters on this board employed in the business of buying and selling television commercial time.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Apr 18, 2015)

*Why is Fox News so popular?

That would due to the Relativist Nature of lefti- think and the news resources that represent that ... Which today comprise 99% of US TELEVISION NEWS RESOURCES.

Which is to say that reasonable people do not Trudy overt representation of Deceit, Fraud and Ignorance*


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 18, 2015)

Dragon lady 

I actually use a variety of sources, and I've found Fox to be pretty consistent with the other outlets. The upside with Fox is that they frequently pick up stories the Liberal media ignores.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

Dragonlady said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Fox actually has good accurate reporting.
> ...



Having satellite radio in my car has been a great help, since I spend a lot of time in it --- it gives me 24 hour access to CBC.
Television, I gave that up some time ago.  It's nothing but lies and superficial bullshit, because that's the nature of the medium.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > 11 pages and liberals aren't obsessed?
> ...


12 pages now and this thread was trotted out by an obsessed LIBERAL


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Dragon lady
> 
> I actually use a variety of sources, and I've found Fox to be pretty consistent with the other outlets. The upside with Fox is that they frequently pick up stories the Liberal media ignores.



And what they "pick up" follows a certain pattern, for a certain purpose.  Pop quiz -- what do these overhyped "stories" all have in common?

Jeremiah Wright
"Hip hop barbecue"
Henry Louis Gates
ACORN
"knockout game"
Shirley Sherrod
Van Jones

Think about it.

Fear sells.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 18, 2015)

ANyone who relies on FNC as a news source is an idiot.  They have the LEAST news of all of the networks...it is an entertainment network.  Idiot teapers can't tell the difference between fact and opinion.  Neither can moronic liberals who love MSNBC.  Fox is NOT an news channel...it is an ENTERTAINMENT Channel.  And for the stupid idiot who thinks FNC has the BEST breaking news...   if there is a breaking news story, FNC is the LAST channel I would check...they don't have the resources outside of pundits pushing the teaper agenda..  FNC doesn't cover news...they are like USMB...they simply support the tea party hate narrative.  The censor and edit anyone with an opposing opinion.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 18, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Roger Ailes is also on _Orwell Rolls In His Grave_, talking about how saying "fair and balanced" constantly will make people ignore the lies. He is very clear in how they can get away with lying. He's on camera saying Glenn Beck should say people should look up and verify what he says because it will make people accept his lies. 

Watch the documentary. Just watch it.


----------



## SuperDemocrat (Apr 18, 2015)

Other than the fact that it reports the news.   Seriously....get over it.   I understand that Fox News can be wrong and full of bias but, news flash, so does every other news network in the history of the world.   I applaud your scepticism towards a media outlet but why not apply that to every other media outlet in the world such as cnn , msnbc, etc etc.   you can't tell me they are not bias at all considering every potential story that can damage Obama is never shown.   Do you think that is a coincidence?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 18, 2015)

Nutz said:


> ANyone who relies on FNC as a news source is an idiot.  They have the LEAST news of all of the networks...it is an entertainment network.  Idiot teapers can't tell the difference between fact and opinion.  Neither can moronic liberals who love MSNBC.  Fox is NOT an news channel...it is an ENTERTAINMENT Channel.  And for the stupid idiot who thinks FNC has the BEST breaking news...   if there is a breaking news story, FNC is the LAST channel I would check...they don't have the resources outside of pundits pushing the teaper agenda..  FNC doesn't cover news...they are like USMB...they simply support the tea party hate narrative.  The censor and edit anyone with an opposing opinion.




They get away with lying in 82% of their stories. They even went to court to get permission to lie to their audience. 


Fox News gets okay to misinform public court ruling Media Reform CeaseSPIN.org


*Appellate Court Rules Media Can Legally Lie.
By Mike Gaddy. Published Feb. 28, 2003


The court did not dispute the heart of Akre’s claim, that Fox pressured her to broadcast a false story to protect the broadcaster from having to defend the truth in court, as well as suffer the ire of irate advertisers. Fox argued from the first, and failed on three separate occasions, in front of three different judges, to have the case tossed out on the grounds there is no hard, fast, and written rule against deliberate distortion of the news.


The attorneys for Fox, owned by media baron Rupert Murdoch, argued the First Amendment gives broadcasters the right to lie or deliberately distort news reports on the public airwaves.


In its six-page written decision, the Court of Appeals held that the Federal Communications Commission position against news distortion is only a “policy,” not a promulgated law, rule, or regulation. Fox aired a report after the ruling saying it was “totally vindicated” by the verdict.*


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



This quote from Roger Ailes sums it up:

"If two guys are on a stage and one guy says, 'I know how to bring peace to the Middle East" and the other guy falls into the orchestra pit, which one do you think is going to be on the evening news?"

Exactly.  He knows the psychology and exploits it.  That's why Murdoch hired him.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> 11 pages and liberals aren't obsessed?
> 
> Laughable



why are you focusing on what you call  "liberals"   ???


----------



## toxicmedia (Apr 18, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Reading some of the other threads on here, the issue that FOX news dominates the ratings wars often comes up.......A recent survey finds that right wingers, in general, do NOT trust any other news source BUT Fox.
> 
> On the surface, right wingers will "conclude" that since Fox ranks so high, it must be "good" and "trustworthy.".................But is this really the conclusion that should be readily accepted?
> 
> ...


The GOP greatly benefits from the message purity resulting from having only one media network.

Is it good for individual Republicans?...that all depends on whether or not the individual Republican wants to win elections at all costs, or be exposed to a variety of effectively expressed  views. Right now, anything but the latest GOP strategy is presented poorly by people who can't get work in the Democratic strategy marketplace anymore. Has been's like Doug Schoen, total failures like Pat Caddell, and never been's like Alan Colmbs.

There are real dangers intellectually in trusting news sources like Fox News, MSNBC, the 1960's Pravda, or Nazi Propaganda from WWII, for obvious reasons.

But who am I to poopoo a Fox News viewer who watches Fox News for half the day, then spends the rest of thier day thinking that there are more Republicans than Democrats, and they've been right all along?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > 11 pages and liberals aren't obsessed?
> ...



Yeah, he's not contributing a whole lot here izzie?


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> this thread should be closed-----it is boring to the point of nausea




Up-chuck away, dear *rosie*......


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > this thread should be closed-----it is boring to the point of nausea
> ...



too messy


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 18, 2015)

In all seriousness...have you actually tried to watch CNN?
It should be called Commercials Nonstop Network.
There are literally more commercials than news.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Careful, Rosie, the junior college macrame instructor will call you a "dingbat" lol


----------



## Rocko (Apr 18, 2015)

It's very simple why Fox has the best ratings. It's because Fox has more debate than all the other networks combined.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> In all seriousness...have you actually tried to watch CNN?
> It should be called Commercials Nonstop Network.
> There are literally more commercials than news.



right----all true-----I will go to FOX-------I despise commercial breaks


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> -- which further boils the whole stewpot of conflict on which it thrives. Their leftist-lite guests they let through the cracks serve a useful purpose, presenting a foil (a wafer-thin aluminum foil) through which the Sean Hannitys can poke pointed sticks. All of that generates conflict, with the audience's favorite team inevitably winning, which is what draws and keeps viewers. In that sense it's no different that WWE. They just dress differently .



GREAT synopsis and analysis....Colmes was used as a prop by Fox


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 18, 2015)

SuperDemocrat said:


> Other than the fact that it reports the news.   Seriously....get over it.   I understand that Fox News can be wrong and full of bias but, news flash, so does every other news network in the history of the world.   I applaud your scepticism towards a media outlet but why not apply that to every other media outlet in the world such as cnn , msnbc, etc etc.   you can't tell me they are not bias at all considering every potential story that can damage Obama is never shown.   Do you think that is a coincidence?




Since you didn't use the quote function, I don't know if you're referring to documentary I posted but ...

This isn't really so much about Fox's record of 18% factual stories and 82% lies or that their programming is controlled by a Muslim. What really matters more is that we have seen the end of US journalism. I wonder if people understand that at one time, we could actually trust journalists to tell us the truth. Handing control of US news over to foreign interests and allowing mega-corporations to own more than one media has made it possible for big money to make the news instead of reporting it. 

Right or left, Repub or Dem, this should scare the shit out of all of us. 

Instead, we have an entire political party controlling the minds of the rabid right.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 18, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> In all seriousness...have you actually tried to watch CNN?
> It should be called Commercials Nonstop Network.
> There are literally more commercials than news.


LOL...that might be one of the most ridiculous statements I have ever heard.  You teapers are pathetic.  CNN and FNC are basically on the SAME CLOCK!  On top of that, FNC uses hard breaks controlled by a computer, so no matter what is happening...they wll be forced to go to break at a certain time.

  You teapers try so fucking hard...it is pathetic.


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Think about it.
> 
> *Fear sells*.




Indeed......Just ask Netanyahu....


----------



## rdean (Apr 18, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Who gives a fuck? You lefties just can't stand success can you....
> 
> Get over it


Fooling ignorant whites is a success right wingers love to crow about.  Good Job!


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

so true----everytime I try to avoid a commercial break by switching channels----
I get another commerciall


----------



## boilermaker55 (Apr 18, 2015)

Reporting? You should have said entertaining.




Obiwan said:


> Fox actually has good accurate reporting.
> 
> MSNBC spouts Liberal talking points. That's why _their _ratings are tanking.
> 
> Get over the fact that a whole lot of people think the Liberals' garbage isn't worth listening to.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

white is an "ignorant white"--------a pair of tighty whities that does not know right from left or back from front?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

who are all these   "ignorant"   liberals?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Think about it.
> ...



Netanyahu is posting up beheading videos on the net again?   
         he is yelling   "death too....  "cheers again?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> who are all these   "ignorant"   liberals?



*All* liberals are ignorant, it's like a prerequisite to become a liberal


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > who are all these   "ignorant"   liberals?
> ...



Liberals invented this country.
So maybe you're right...


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > who are all these   "ignorant"   liberals?
> ...



I am a congenital liberal  -----my parents are jewish democrats.  
My grandmother took part in the protests that followed the triangle
fire.        My grandmother was so bright that she could play
mahjong with one eye closed and her right hand tied behind her back whilst
knitting


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> so true----everytime I try to avoid a commercial break by switching channels----
> I get another commerciall



And we'll keep getting them as long as the sources we seek exist to make money rather than to inform us on what the news is.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Benjamin Franklin was a skirt chaser


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > so true----everytime I try to avoid a commercial break by switching channels----
> ...



commercials are news-----you get to know the NEW stuff out there-----
      best news there is.      STUFF


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Me too.  I also like to play with electricity.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




Indeed, news for the Commodity Fetish Population...


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



yes----the world runs on COMMODITIES-----Joseph  (the son of Jacob)  invested
in grain commodities as an investment in the power of the Egyptian royal family.
It was better than depending on trying to FISH the nile


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 18, 2015)

Nutz said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > In all seriousness...have you actually tried to watch CNN?
> ...



1) I am not a teaper
2) Sorry, I wasn't aware there was a CNN/Fox Producer who knows everything first hand about the two to straighten me out.
3) I don't have FOX News. I don't subscribe to cable, so unfortunately with SlingTV/Roku/Netflix...all I have is CNN and Newsy (which I like better)

 SO my comment is based on only TRYING to watch CNN, which I just can't do. It is ridiculous when you can eat your entire lunch and only see a brief few minutes of news, which is actually usually some dumbass "headline useless story of the week" rather than actual news.
 So I don't watch it. I can't stand to sit and watch 4-5 commercials in a row, maybe 5 minutes of CNN...then 4-5 more commercials.
Screw it.


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 18, 2015)

Bottom Line: Since Murdoch has chosen to combine Fox news with Fox Entertainment, perhaps it would be best to abandon the slogan, "we report, you decide"....to, "we entertain you, and you swallow it as news."


----------



## toxicmedia (Apr 18, 2015)

My question would probably make for a boring thread on it's own......

But I'd be interested in news sources people think are good.

Or at least more about how the taking heads on this site get their material.

I'll go first.

I prefer the following:

Non Fiction History Books

Senate.gov and house.gov, for legislation in it's untranslated form.

CSPAN, without commentary.

The Economist.

Foreign papers in english, online, for new specific to a particular incident in a country.

The McLaughlin Group....yes, they're still alive, and on early Sunday mornings

The Daily Show

Fox News and MSNBC for giggles, and to see how people on this site get so wrong


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Hehe, unfortunately the "commodity" in "commodity fetish" doesn't mean the same thing it means on the stock market.
"Grains" after all are not what's advertised on TV.  Just as ratings serve one single purpose -- to establish commercial rates -- so Television exists for one purpose -- to sell advertising.  And advertising is defined as a system of persuasion to get you to buy crap you don't need.

Nobody needs to advertise the idea of eating food or drinking water.  We already know that.  So what gets advertised is why you should buy MY food and not that other guy's.  In practice today, and especially on Fox Noise, it means what gets advertised is why you should use Viagra or Ambien CR or buy a big he-man Tonka Truck.  Because while you don't NEED any of these things, they will all make you FEEL good.  Again, "emotion sells".

So "Commodity Fetish" refers to the idea of selling things just for the sake of selling things ---- rather than selling things because they have some useful purpose.

And that's what television is all about, and always has been. Most effective propaganda tool ever invented.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Just what exactly is there to contribute? Fox News is popular. Libs hate that fact. /thread


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 18, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Bottom Line: Since Murdoch has chosen to combine Fox news with Fox Entertainment, perhaps it would be best to abandon the slogan, "we report, you decide"....to, "we entertain you, and you swallow it as news."


Is this the kind of meaningful contribution you were looking for Pogo?

This thread is as pathetic as most in it whining about Fox's popularity.

Boo fucking hoo


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 18, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Is this the kind of meaningful contribution you were looking for Pogo?
> 
> This thread is as pathetic as most in it whining about Fox's popularity.
> 
> Boo fucking hoo




I think *Grampa*..is slowly reaching the age that is equivalent to his IQ. LOL


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 18, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> My question would probably make for a boring thread on it's own......
> 
> But I'd be interested in news sources people think are good.
> 
> ...


Fox News, MSNBC ABC, CBS, CNN, and using Google where I can pick other sources. Just keep your eyes on the facts that are reported, and don't worry so much about the perspective. If the facts are accurate, you're OK.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 18, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the kind of meaningful contribution you were looking for Pogo?
> ...


I have yet to see you post anything that couldn't be easily mistaken for pointless trolling.
Enjoy your permanent vacation to the ignore lounge


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 18, 2015)

Anybody notice that the rabid RWs have ignored every single fact, every bit of proof that I have posted? 

They demand proof that Fox lies, that Fox is an entertainment network, PROOF that they're being duped and not one of them has the integrity to respond to even one link. 

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > My question would probably make for a boring thread on it's own......
> ...




Here's a good example. 

Obiwan said that liberals never post facts. I posted facts, PROOF that he's slurping up lies and he doesn't have the balls to read the links. 

The fact is, gullible RWs want to be stupid and they succeed. They know they're being lied to and they just keep going back for more.


----------



## natstew (Apr 18, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Fox is truthful in only 18% of their stories. Wing nuts know this and yet they keep going back for more.
> 
> Fox is not a news network.  Legally, they are an "entertainment" network. The wingnuts know that too.
> 
> ...



FNC (Fox News Channel) is a News Network.
Fox has an Entertainment Network also
Fox has a movie channel also.
Fox has two Sports Channels also.

It's obvious you don't watch FNC or you'd know they have Conservatives and Liberals on all their political discussion shows.


----------



## toxicmedia (Apr 18, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


The lure of someone telling you that you're right is powerful.

It takes highly developed critical reasoning skills, and some measure of emotional maturity to resist someone who says you're right.

And that's really what Fox does well. They hold focus groups on what white men over 60, without college dgrees, who attemd church once a week...think about politics. Then they have their programming get that message to their strongest demographic, the afore mentioned.


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 18, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Face it, the Libs are just upset that so many people reject Liberal talking points masquerading as news. That's why the Libs always try to scream "Fox isn't a source". But ask the Libs to point out examples of inaccurate reporting by Fox (with links) and the Libs suddenly disappear.
> ...



Agenda driven fact checks aren't reliable. I take them as seriously as I take you or FoxNews.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toxicmedia (Apr 18, 2015)

natstew said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Fox is truthful in only 18% of their stories. Wing nuts know this and yet they keep going back for more.
> ...


The regular "liberals" Fox News shows are has been's like Doug Schoen, failures like Pat Caddell, and losers like Alan Colmbs. They have ineffectual liberals making the liberal case, and anchor/moderators that favor the conservatives.

Furthermore, the PEW study that Fox viewers and Fox uses to claim objectivity, only addresses, the intent and tone when assessing how balanced the duration of the coverage is.........It doesn't matter how much time they give to liberals, if the liberals they show are incompetent.

Fact of the matter is...if you voted Republican in the last 2 Presidential elections, after watching Fox News, you'll feel good about being a righty. If the same guy watches MSNBC, he'll be angry


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 18, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Face it, the Libs are just upset that so many people reject Liberal talking points masquerading as news. That's why the Libs always try to scream "Fox isn't a source". But ask the Libs to point out examples of inaccurate reporting by Fox (with links) and the Libs suddenly disappear.
> ...


PolitiFact Florida s 5 Most Biased Rulings - Media Trackers

PolitiFact Florida shows no signs of becoming a credible, objective political fact-checking group despite being exposed for liberal, pro-Democrat bias in a 2012 Media Trackers Florida investigation.

PolitiFact Florida, a self-appointed political fact-checking group employed by the ultra-liberal Tampa Bay Times, has a glaring record of political bias, a Media Trackers Florida investigation revealed last August. The Media Trackers Florida analysis found PolitiFact gives strikingly more negative rulings against Republicans than Democrats, often employing twisted logic and flat-out falsehoods to justify its rulings.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 18, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Reading some of the other threads on here, the issue that FOX news dominates the ratings wars often comes up.......A recent survey finds that right wingers, in general, do NOT trust any other news source BUT Fox.
> 
> On the surface, right wingers will "conclude" that since Fox ranks so high, it must be "good" and "trustworthy.".................But is this really the conclusion that should be readily accepted?
> 
> ...



Foxnews ratings are high for the same reason that professional wrestling can make money off pay-per-view events.


----------



## hazlnut (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Fox actually has good accurate reporting.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 18, 2015)

The survey outfits don't disqualify liberals who are "just monitoring".

Watching counts.

Get used to contributing to FOX numbers!


----------



## bgr39 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Reading some of the other threads on here, the issue that FOX news dominates the ratings wars often comes up.......A recent survey finds that right wingers, in general, do NOT trust any other news source BUT Fox.
> ...




 Bill Clinto never got 50% of the popular vote in either of his election wins for President of the USA.


----------



## toxicmedia (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


You aren't one of those people who think Conservative media is truthfull and accurate, and Liberal/Mainstream media is dishonet and innaccurate.....are you?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Oh I dunno, maybe *analysis*?  The thread title does after all ask a question; you've made no attempt to answer it.  You just sit on the side counting your page numbers.

If you can't think of a point -- that's fine, just move to a thread where you can think of something.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Apr 18, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Libs?

LOL!  These 'people' contesting Fox are not Liberals...   Fox sets Liberals next to each and every Conservative they interview... Fox presents the Leftist position next to every Conservative position that they present...  

And THAT is why Fox News is the walking away most popular new channel in the United States.

Therefore, given the level of angst that these cretins are leveling, we can rest assured that what they are, is Marxists... socialists of the first order.  The Mouthier Contingent of the Political Ideology by which evil is advanced... politically.  And there's nothing "Liberating" about it.  

But then all Evil represents is chaos, calamity and catastrophe, which is the pure Antithesis of Liberty.  Which is why they so loath a network which sets Evil at equity with Good.

Ya see friends, Fox News is designed to turn you into the mythical "Moderate".   Because Moderates are easily cowed; because moderates are basically Leftists, without the courage to commit to Leftism.


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 18, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > ANyone who relies on FNC as a news source is an idiot.  They have the LEAST news of all of the networks...it is an entertainment network.  Idiot teapers can't tell the difference between fact and opinion.  Neither can moronic liberals who love MSNBC.  Fox is NOT an news channel...it is an ENTERTAINMENT Channel.  And for the stupid idiot who thinks FNC has the BEST breaking news...   if there is a breaking news story, FNC is the LAST channel I would check...they don't have the resources outside of pundits pushing the teaper agenda..  FNC doesn't cover news...they are like USMB...they simply support the tea party hate narrative.  The censor and edit anyone with an opposing opinion.
> ...


Fox Affiliate Correct To Fire Irresponsible Journalists. legal accuse state - Politics and Other Controversies -Democrats Republicans Libertarians Conservatives Liberals Third Parties Left-Wing Right-Wing Congress President - City-Data Forum
The journalists in the video who were terminated by a Fox News affiliate in Tampa, FL are husband and wife. They wrote a story that claimed bovine growth hormones were transmitted to humans through milk and caused cancer in humans. Since the claim opened the Fox News affiliate up to all sorts of litigation, the legal department insisted that these claims be supported with objective proof. The court records reveal the couple simply didn't do their homework and the Fox News legal team wisely prevented an irresponsible news story from going forward. The couple retaliated against their employer by alleging they were coerced to lie. This claim and all others were dismissed by a jury that only upheld a wrongful termination suit based on whistle blower laws that actually did not apply. That decision was reversed on appeal. None of this prevented ceaseSPIN.org from completely fabricating an anti-Fox News story that has no basis in fact what so ever.


Fox News gets okay to misinform public, court ruling | Media Reform | CeaseSPIN.org


New World Communications of Tampa, Inc., d/b/a WTVT-TV, a subsidiary of Fox Television, challenges a judgment entered against it for violating Florida's private sector whistle-blower's statute, section 448.102, Florida Statutes (Supp. 1998). *We reverse.*

Each time the station asked Wilson and Akre to provide supporting documentation for statements in the story or to make changes in the content of the story, the reporters accused the station of attempting to distort the story to favor the manufacturer of BGH.


After a four-week trial, *a jury found against Wilson on all of his claims*. The trial court directed a verdict against Akre on her breach of contract claim, Akre abandoned her claim for declaratory relief, and the trial court let her whistle-blower claims go to the jury. *The jury rejected all of Akre’s claims except her claim that WTVT retaliated against her in response to her threat to disclose the alleged news distortion to the FCC.*


Read more: http://www.city-data.com/forum/politics-other-controversies/746766-fox-affiliate-correct-fire-irresponsible-journalists.html#ixzz3Xgt4xbFa


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 18, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



I read them...

You've got mail....


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 18, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Actually, I check _all _of the news sources.....

Hell., I even know how to use Google to prove Luddy uses trash sources for his crap. Now who's biased?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Analysis? Lol

What ever floats your boat. 

I gave the only analysis that matters. Heck I'll even expand on it a bit.

Ready?

Liberals are hysterical morons when it comes to Fox News. They're so stupid that they don't even realize all their ridiculous hysterical rantings about Fox just drive more viewers their way to "see" what all the hysterics are about.

You guys are pathetic


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 18, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> [
> 
> LOL!  These 'people' contesting Fox are not Liberals...   Fox sets Liberals next to each and every Conservative they interview... Fox presents the Leftist position next to every Conservative position that they present...
> .



Could you please tell us the name of the liberal who sat alongside Ted Cruz in this interview?

Sean Hannity scores the BIG interview tonight Senator Ted Cruz and yes every network anchor wanted it I wanted it -- this is the first official 2016 announcement for President Gretawire


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



That ain't analysis -- that's just blanket ad hominem.

You couldn't touch my analysis with a ten-foot pole.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 18, 2015)

Your


Pogo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Your analysis is irrelevant.

Fox News is popular
Liberals practically piss themselves over that fact.

Facts>your analysis


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Your
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> ...



Not "irrelevant" --- the word you're looking for is _uncontested_.

Once again you can argue only from emotion -- blanket ad hominem. 
Which proves my very point: Fox Noise sells emotion; you lap it up like a dog who just discovered Alpo.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 18, 2015)

18 pages now....

Why?

Because liberals are irrational emotional creatures


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Apr 18, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!  These 'people' contesting Fox are not Liberals...   Fox sets Liberals next to each and every Conservative they interview... Fox presents the Leftist position next to every Conservative position that they present.
> ...



Oh I can do better than that.  I will set you up to get your answer from what you would consider to be an _unimpeachable_ source.

Ready? 

Who was the interviewer?  

Answer that and you've answered your own question. 

Now... take a few minutes and let that soak in. 

(Reader, do ya SEE how easy this is?

Again, the key to defeating Leftists in debate is as follows:

1- Find a Leftist.

2- Get them to speak.)


----------



## Freewill (Apr 18, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Reading some of the other threads on here, the issue that FOX news dominates the ratings wars often comes up.......A recent survey finds that right wingers, in general, do NOT trust any other news source BUT Fox.
> 
> On the surface, right wingers will "conclude" that since Fox ranks so high, it must be "good" and "trustworthy.".................But is this really the conclusion that should be readily accepted?
> 
> ...



Simple, it is obviously the news that both the left and right watch.  The right watches because it is more in line with their thinking.  The left watches to see if a woman wears their dress just a little bit short so they can call her a slut.  Or maybe one of the anchors looks just a little too gay.  You know, they watch for all the right reasons.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 18, 2015)

Course it is no surprise because any successful business is torn down by the greedy jealous fucks on the left.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> 18 pages now....
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because liberals are irrational emotional creatures



^^ Posts a blanket ad hom, then wants to call *others *emotional.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And still nothing on the topic.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apparently GMU, who has yet to think of anything to say on the subject, is bent on making enough extraneous noise that those who do have something to say might be drowned out.

Symbolic, that.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 18, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...




Let me quote you:

* Fox sets Liberals next to each and every Conservative they interview...
*
Given that, I repeat the question:

Could you please tell us the name of the liberal who sat alongside Ted   Cruz in this interview?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > 18 pages now....
> ...


On topic?

Fox News is NUMBER ONE

suck it


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 18, 2015)

Basically, people who bitch about FOX news are stupid bitches.

All they like to do is bitch and whine.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I don't sell TV advertising, so I don't really care.  Nor is it the question here.
The question was "WHY".

I gave comprehensive complex contextual answers.  Your answer by contrast was, and I quote,  
"suck it".

Alrighty then.  Next....


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 18, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...



 He still won the popular vote both times by large margins.


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 18, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Anybody notice that the rabid RWs have ignored every single fact, every bit of proof that I have posted?
> 
> They demand proof that Fox lies, that Fox is an entertainment network, PROOF that they're being duped and not one of them has the integrity to respond to even one link.
> 
> Ignorance is bliss.



Come on, be honest, did you really EXPECT any right winger on here to actually develop a dose of integrity?....That would mean that a good part of the fantasy they've built around them would have to dissipate......and reality is an anathema for them.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Apr 18, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



*Oh I can do better than that. I will set you up to get your answer from what you would consider to be an unimpeachable source.

Ready?

Who was the interviewer? 

Answer that and you've answered your own question.

Now... take a few minutes and let that soak in.

(Reader, how cool is it that the cult is now SO paranoid, that they're incapable of even trusting THEMSELVES.)*


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Apr 18, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



No... Clinton did not win the popular vote in either election.  

In both Elections more people voted against Clinton than voted for him...


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 18, 2015)

natstew said:


> Conservatives and Liberals on all their political discussion shows.




Just for fun, did you ever see a "liberal" on Fox actually WIN an argument???...I mean although you think that liberals are always wrong, the laws of probability should come into play....

The reality is that so-called liberals on FOX are just props to better brainwash the audience.


----------



## BluesLegend (Apr 18, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody notice that the rabid RWs have ignored every single fact, every bit of proof that I have posted?
> ...



Ahahaha, "be honest"  you libs are FUNNY! lol I heard a good one the other day, some lib was saying that if I like my health insurance plan and doctor I could keep them


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...



And in both elections there were three candidates.  What's your point, and what does it have to do with the topic?


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 18, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> The lure of someone telling you that you're right is powerful.
> 
> It takes highly developed critical reasoning skills, and some measure of emotional maturity to resist someone who says you're right.
> 
> And that's really what Fox does well. They hold focus groups on what white men over 60, without college dgrees, who attemd church once a week...think about politics. Then they have their programming get that message to their strongest demographic, the afore mentioned.




I believe you PEGGED it !!!!


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Apr 18, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> natstew said:
> 
> 
> > Conservatives and Liberals on all their political discussion shows.
> ...



ROFLMNAO!  Did you ever see a Hurricane win?  Or an Earthquake or famine, has disease ever won?

LOL!  

No... because nature precludes the means for evil to win.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Apr 18, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > The lure of someone telling you that you're right is powerful.
> ...



LOL!  Pitifully _desperate._


----------



## BluesLegend (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm among the most conservative members on this forum and I rarely watch Fox News or any of their shows. It must be the liberals tuning in so they have something to hate about.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Apr 18, 2015)

I stopped watching Fox, when O'Reilly declared that Relativism was a valid species of reasoning; that it was just different from how Conservatives think.

I knew in that moment what and who O'Reilly is and in that what Fox News is.

It is the means toward achieving the Britishization of the US... to turn US Citizens into a herd of Moderates.


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yesterday I started a post regarding right wingers' hypocrisy.....So, before I go for a while, here's my question:

Since right wingers on here loudly acclaim that FOX is NUMBER ONE as far as "news" is concerned.......How come they also bitch and moan that there exists a MASS LIBERAL MEDIA CONSPIRACY?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Apr 18, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Yesterday I started a post regarding right wingers' hypocrisy.....So, before I go for a while, here's my question:
> 
> Since right wingers on here loudly acclaim that FOX is NUMBER ONE as far as "news" is concerned.......How come they also bitch and moan that there exists a MASS LIBERAL MEDIA CONSPIRACY?



Oh what a brave face it puts on... one failure after the next and it just keeps projecting idiocy, as if it possesses a scintilla of credibility. 

LOL!  Now how precious is _THAT?
_
If it helps... the simple fact is that Fox News is the #1 most watched, thus the most trusted news source in the United States.  Without regard to the projections by the Left that the_ "Right CLAIMS IT!".
_


----------



## bgr39 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




  In 1992, Bill Clinton won the Presidency with only 48% of the popular vote.
  In 1996, Bill Clinton won re-election with only 45% of the popular vote.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 18, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...



Yes. With three candidates on the ballot. How can you split votes for three candidates 50/50?


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 18, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> If it helps... the simple fact is that Fox News is the *#1 most watched, thus the most trusted* news source in the United States. Without regard to the projections by the Left that the_ "Right CLAIMS IT!"._



Pretty stupid/inane response......Even an idiot like you should realize that being the most watched doe NOT translate into the most trusted. As o someone else alluded to, "wrestling" is one of the most watched "entertainment" show......Would you, *Key* translate that farce as the "most trusted" source of TV shows? (actually you probably would, sorry.)

(BTW, as stated several times, IF you combine all the other news shows, they beat FOX.)


----------



## bgr39 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




   More people voted against Bill Clinton than voted FOR him.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 18, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Yesterday I started a post regarding right wingers' hypocrisy.....So, before I go for a while, here's my question:
> 
> Since right wingers on here loudly acclaim that FOX is NUMBER ONE as far as "news" is concerned.......How come they also bitch and moan that there exists a MASS LIBERAL MEDIA CONSPIRACY?


Because schools, Hollywood, and other news stations make up a much larger portion of the knowledge fed to people.


----------



## Dante (Apr 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> 11 pages and liberals aren't obsessed?
> 
> Laughable


Oh the irony! The irony


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 19, 2015)

I think liberals watch FoxNews than conservatives watch FoxNews. Maybe it is that liberals obsess over FoxNews while others can either take it or leave it.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 19, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Reading some of the other threads on here, the issue that FOX news dominates the ratings wars often comes up.......A recent survey finds that right wingers, in general, do NOT trust any other news source BUT Fox.
> 
> On the surface, right wingers will "conclude" that since Fox ranks so high, it must be "good" and "trustworthy.".................But is this really the conclusion that should be readily accepted?
> 
> ...


This was PRECISELY the reason for my making this thread: How Many Are Ready For Another RW TV Network US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

You will note that not ONE USMB RWer responded that they were even in the LEAST bit interested in a RW competitor for the entity called FOXNEWS

You know why that is? Because they KNOW that they are full of it. They KNOW that their ratings are ONLY because it is the ONLY entertainment channel that ALL RWers and self-proclaimed conservatives flock to.

Welcome to the party.


----------



## ninja007 (Apr 20, 2015)

libs don't want diversity. Thats what they want you to believe.


----------



## bgr39 (Apr 20, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> libs don't want diversity. Thats what they want you to believe.




  The only thing that is "diverse" about liberals is the way they show their hate and disdain for anyone that dares to disagree with them.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2015)

Oboy -- two posts in a row by ignants who have no clue what "Liberal" means.  Why, that's only 574 short of the site record.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 20, 2015)

Remember AIR AMERICA!!!!!







and.....








and.....












try not to wet yourself laughing.


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 20, 2015)

Many old folks watch a lot of TV.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 22, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Reading some of the other threads on here, the issue that FOX news dominates the ratings wars often comes up.......A recent survey finds that right wingers, in general, do NOT trust any other news source BUT Fox.
> 
> On the surface, right wingers will "conclude" that since Fox ranks so high, it must be "good" and "trustworthy.".................But is this really the conclusion that should be readily accepted?
> 
> ...



Same reasons Hitler was. Paint your opposition as a threat and people will support you.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 22, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Reading some of the other threads on here, the issue that FOX news dominates the ratings wars often comes up.......A recent survey finds that right wingers, in general, do NOT trust any other news source BUT Fox.
> 
> On the surface, right wingers will "conclude" that since Fox ranks so high, it must be "good" and "trustworthy.".................But is this really the conclusion that should be readily accepted?
> 
> ...


I dunno, look at the gross numbers.  

O'Reilly is the highest-rated show, right?  Peaks at about 3.2 million viewers.  There are currently about 320 million people in the country.

So, at its peak, 1 out of 100 people in the country are watching Fox.  One percent.

I think they get a little more credit/blame than necessary.

.


----------



## Aktas (Apr 22, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Reading some of the other threads on here, the issue that FOX news dominates the ratings wars often comes up.......A recent survey finds that right wingers, in general, do NOT trust any other news source BUT Fox.
> ...


 
Thats very less..


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 22, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Reading some of the other threads on here, the issue that FOX news dominates the ratings wars often comes up.......A recent survey finds that right wingers, in general, do NOT trust any other news source BUT Fox.
> ...



Pretty funny aren't they?


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 22, 2015)

Is there some logical reasons that liberals cannot abide seeing anyone (other than one of their limousine elite) succeed?


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 22, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Is there some logical reasons that liberals cannot abide seeing anyone (other than one of their limousine elite) succeed?



Because they believe they are the only ones that deserve it.


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 22, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Is there some logical reasons that liberals cannot abide seeing anyone (other than one of their limousine elite) succeed?


 

Silly right wingers....All I asked is whether FOX's "prominance" is ultimately good for your [slightly biased] party.  Do try to keep up and learn to comprehend a post and not just go with your prejudices.


----------



## toxicmedia (Apr 22, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


You're so retarded I can't eve see straight.

Fox does not have more viewers than all the liberal networks combined.

You're easilly distraced by shiney objects, and squirrels....aren't you....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You have such a bad case of Foxidus that you're attributing non existent words to my posts. Then to top it off some other dumbfuck thanked you.

Too funny


----------



## toxicmedia (Apr 22, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


I wish it were funny.

Fox is a GOP electioneering tool that assumes the form of a news network.

There is absolutely zero difference, between the opinions reinforced on Fox under the guise of analyses, GOP taking points, and the campaign platforms of GOP candidates.

I have an incredibly naive room mate, who thinks Fox New's "hard news" is objective news reporting, and only the opinion peices are "a little" slanted to the right.

I don't have the heart to embarass him.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Is there some logical reasons that liberals cannot abide seeing anyone (other than one of their limousine elite) succeed?
> ...



It went that way because, as I keep saying, what Fox Noise sells is emotion.  And that's how it draws flies.

On a normal planet if you're watching CBS News and the channel drops off the air, you switch to ABC, no big whoop, who cares.  In Fox Bubblestan you're emotionally invested in the abstract concept of a television operation.  And that emotional investment is manifest here through incessant crowing about what its ratings are (based on a misconception that it's some kind of 'approval rating') as well as rushing to its defense if its "honor" is questioned like freaking Dudley Do-Right come to untie Nell from the train tracks.  A personal emotional commitment based on paranoia-mining.

It's really kinda kinky.  But it's what sells.


----------



## Camp (Apr 22, 2015)

Who cares about news quality and accuracy. FOX has a constant parade of tits and legs. Kind of creepy when you consider all the old men who make up such a large portion the FOX demographics. FOX, the network news for old perverts.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2015)

Camp said:


> Who cares about news quality and accuracy. FOX has a constant parade of tits and legs. Kind of creepy when you consider all the old men who make up such a large portion the FOX demographics. FOX, the network news for old perverts.



Indeed, consideration of exactly that demographic is exactly why those body parts are front and center in glorious HD.
And make what you will of the abbreviation "HD"...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2015)

Camp said:


> Who cares about news quality and accuracy. FOX has a constant parade of tits and legs. Kind of creepy when you consider all the old men who make up such a large portion the FOX demographics. FOX, the network news for old perverts.


Anyone who considers admiring fine females as creepy is one serious dumbfuck


----------



## peach174 (Apr 22, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Fox is number 1 in cable news.
Why are you adding the others that has nothing to do with the 3 cable networks?


----------



## peach174 (Apr 22, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...




They have liberals on all the time.
They are much more balanced than MSNBC.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares about news quality and accuracy. FOX has a constant parade of tits and legs. Kind of creepy when you consider all the old men who make up such a large portion the FOX demographics. FOX, the network news for old perverts.
> ...



That ain't the creepy part.  The creepy part is the psychological manipulation game going on via that T&A content.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Nice fail.

He made it VERY clear what he ment. Your post is pointless.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Actually _I_ made it clear what he "ment" but as the saying goes, none so blind...


----------



## Camp (Apr 22, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I was being sarcastic and magnifying the silliness and imaturity of FOX and it's viewers.


----------



## toxicmedia (Apr 23, 2015)

peach174 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Okay.....

PEW did an interesting study on the news media, and they do a report every year. It has to with how people get "their news"

This is a politics discssion forum.

When I use the term "viewers" along with "networks", I'm referring to the multiple ways voters get the information they probably use to decide how to vote.

The post I responded to sad "Fox News is NUMBER ONE, suck it"

The post I responded to did not say "Fox News is NUMBER ONE in cable news, suck it"

Fox News, despite the name, is not "news" in a journalistic sense, nor is MSNBC or CNN.


----------



## toxicmedia (Apr 23, 2015)

peach174 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


The liberals Fox News uses are liberals who can't find work anymore wth the Democrats, or they never could.

NPR wn't touch Juan Williams. Doug Schoen can't get work, Pat Caddell lost every election he was hired for, Alan Colmes was never successful anywhere. Have you ever wondered why the liberals you see on Fox News don't work aywhere else?

MSNBC has the same thing with the conservatives they feature. Nicole Wallace and Steve Schmidt haven't been able to find work in the GOP ever since they found Sarah Palin. Michael Steele was run off by the GOP. You see what I mean.

It doesn't matter how many liberals Fox has appearing if they do a terrible job of arguing the liberal point of view, and they are terrible


----------



## peach174 (Apr 23, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



Well OK then.
Glad that one was cleared up.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 23, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



Most of them spoke their minds against the established left and right and was fired for it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 23, 2015)

peach174 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Yup


----------



## natstew (Apr 24, 2015)

Fox News is not just #1 cable news channels, it's #1 of all cable channels.

Fox News is Not Just a News Force to Be Reckoned with If These Latest Numbers are Any Indication

The unofficial 2016 primary season kicked off last week with the launch of Hillary Clinton’s campaign and Florida Senator Marco Rubio’s announcement.

*During the kickstart of the early 2016 political season, Fox News grabbed the top spot for all of cable.*

While it is not unusual for Fox News to be #1 in cable news, it marks the third time in 2015 it was able to beat out competition on all of cable for the highest ratings – a new #1 for Fox News to set as its goal.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 24, 2015)

natstew said:


> Fox News is not just #1 cable news channels, it's #1 of all cable channels.
> 
> Fox News is Not Just a News Force to Be Reckoned with If These Latest Numbers are Any Indication
> 
> ...



Interesting if that's the goal.  Because the goal of an actual news source would be good journalism.  And those of course are mutually antagonistic.


----------



## Toro (Apr 24, 2015)

Because old white people have a lot of time on their hands. The average age of a Fox News viewer is 69 years old.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 26, 2015)

Camp said:


> Who cares about news quality and accuracy. FOX has a constant parade of tits and legs. Kind of creepy when you consider all the old men who make up such a large portion the FOX demographics. FOX, the network news for old perverts.


Yep


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 26, 2015)

The Brian Williams Crowd wondering why their rating suck


----------



## Camp (Apr 26, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The Brian Williams Crowd wondering why their rating suck


Their ratings don't suck. Lester Holt and NBC still have the highest or second highest all around viewed newscast in TV. The title bounces back and forth between ABC and NBC with a separation of as little as 7,000 viewers. They split about 14 or 15 million viewers between them with CBS getting about 6 million viewers each night. FOX numbers are counted in the hundred of thousands. No comparison.


----------



## toxicmedia (Apr 27, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The Brian Williams Crowd wondering why their rating suck


Because they have lives


----------

